
Show HN: Alphacortex (for AWS) – a consolidated reference to all things AWS - kevinslin
http://aws.alphacortex.io/
======
kevinslin
hey hn. This is Kevin, the founder of Alphacortex. Alphacortex is a service to
help organize and find information in specific domains. Alphacortex for AWS is
our first public index built on the platform.

Currently Alphacortex for Aws supports access to AWS CLI, Cloudformation, IAM,
Terraform, and Developer docs with more sources being added on a weekly basis.
If you are interested, please take a look at our roadmap, make suggestions and
+1 your favorite features: [https://github.com/kevinslin/alphacortex-
roadmap/projects/1](https://github.com/kevinslin/alphacortex-
roadmap/projects/1)

